# Updaten von meinem System

## CommanderHammilton

Hallo Forum, ich hoffe ich werde nun nicht sofort auf wiki hingewiesen  :Smile: 

Eine Frage, wie halte ich nun mein neues Gentoo System am besten UptoDate ?

Soll ich einen Cron job machen ?

1. emerge --sycn

2. emerge --update --deep world

----------

## schachti

Das emerge --sync kannst Du problemlos als cronjob täglich ausführen lassen - das Updaten selbst würde ich lieber nicht automatisieren, denn mal geht was schief, so dass man eingreifen muss, mal will man vielleicht ein bestimmtes Paket nicht updaten etc. Lass doch einfach emerge --sync && emerge -Dupvl world als cronjob ausführen und schau Dir regelmäßig die Ausgabe an - und bei Bedarf kannst Du dann manuell updaten.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

bin gerade dabei mein System zu update, angemerkt ich habe es erst gestern installiert^

54 Pakete werden installiert, was ist eure Erfahrung.. kan das sein ?

Ich verwende : emerge --update --deep world

----------

## schachti

Das kommt gut hin - die CD, die Du benutzt hast, war sicherlich nicht brandaktuell, und es gibt doch relativ häufig kleinere (und manchmal auch größere) Updates.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das kommt gut hin - die CD, die Du benutzt hast, war sicherlich nicht brandaktuell, und es gibt doch relativ häufig kleinere (und manchmal auch größere) Updates.

 

ich habe die mini boot cd genommen,  das stage3 von

ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2

sowie das portage von

ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20070823.tar.bz2

----------

## schachti

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Das kommt gut hin - die CD, die Du benutzt hast, war sicherlich nicht brandaktuell, und es gibt doch relativ häufig kleinere (und manchmal auch größere) Updates. 
> 
> ich habe die mini boot cd genommen,  das stage3 von
> 
> ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Genau - Gentoo 2007.0 ist Anfang Mai erschienen, das bedeutet, das stage3 ist inzwischen ca. 3-4 Monate alt (und damit auch alle enthaltenen Programme). Der portage-Baum (von dem Du einen aktuellen Snapshot gezogen hast) enthält nur die Informationen, welche Versionen der Programme verfügbar sind und die zugehörigen "Bauanleitungen" (und ein paar weitere Informationen), nicht die Programme selbst.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ok° vielen Dank für Deine Antworten   :Razz: 

Noch eine Frage: Wie oft updatest Du Dein System und  :Wink:  machst Du vor jedem Update eine Sicherung ?

----------

## schachti

Ich lasse in der Regel täglich ein emerge --sync durchlaufen. Wenn wichtige Updates verfügbar sind, update ich täglich; gibt es nur "unwichtige" Updates, sammele ich ein paar Tage und update 1-2 Mal pro Woche. Allerdings fallen bei mir auch mehr Updates an, da ich ein Testing-System habe, da kommen öfter Updates als für die stabilen Versionen.

Ein Backup mache ich vorher nicht - bisher ist noch nie etwas so schlimm schiefgegangen, dass nichts mehr ging, und dispatch-conf sichert bei mir die alten Konfigurationsdateien vollautomatisch.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ganz wichtig! Nach dem update niemals [edit] vergessen:

```
env-update

source /etc/profile

etc-update

revdep-rebuild
```

revdep-rebuild kontrolliert ob Bibliotheken und davon abhängige Programme noch problemlos laufen, ggf. werden die "kaputten" Programme durch ein emerge --oneshot neu gebaut.

edit: DOH!

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ok ich habe nun mein Update gemacht, nun habe eine vielzahl von

"broken /usr/bin/xxxxxxxxxx (requires  libexpat.so.0)"

soll ich nun revdep-rebuild -X starten ?

Bitte gebt einen n00b hilfe   :Razz: 

----------

## musv

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> das verstehe ich nicht, mein Update ist nun durch. Was soll ich nun machen ? Die etc-updaten ? Ich bin durcheinander

 

Jo, glaub ich. Der a.forlorn wollte bestimmt nur bissel Spaß haben. Auch nach kürzerem Grübeln komm ich nicht auf den Sinn seiner Aussage. 

Mal 'ne kleine Einführung in die 4 Sachen:

etc-update:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Etc-update

Wird Dir nach dem Updaten von Paketen angezeigt, ob du das ausführen solltest.

revdep-rebuild:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoolkit.xml#doc_chap4

Solltest du nach dem Update von diversen Libs ausführen. Wenn du ein Programm nicht starten kannst, und dabei die Fehlermeldung kommt: libXYZ not found. No such file or directory, dann ist das meistens der Zeitpunkt für revdep-rebuild.

env-update und source /etc/profile:

Mit env-update liest du die Environmentvariablen aus /etc/env.d ein (bei anderen Linuxen liegen die manchmal unter /etc/profile.d/), mit source /etc/profile aktualisierst die Umgebungsvariablen in Deiner Shell. Die 2 Sachen haben eigentlich keinen direkten Einfluß oder Bezug zu Systemupdates.

----------

## Genone

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   das verstehe ich nicht, mein Update ist nun durch. Was soll ich nun machen ? Die etc-updaten ? Ich bin durcheinander 
> 
> Jo, glaub ich. Der a.forlorn wollte bestimmt nur bissel Spaß haben. Auch nach kürzerem Grübeln komm ich nicht auf den Sinn seiner Aussage.

 

Vermutlich hat er nur das Wort "vergessen" vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ich bin gerade dabei revdep-rebuild zu machen nun das hier

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/imviqr.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gtk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gdk/.libs ../../gdk-pixbuf/.libs/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../ -L/usr/lib ../../gdk/.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so ../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lm  -march=prescott -Wl,-soname -Wl,im-viqr.so -o .libs/im-viqr.so

creating im-viqr.la

(cd .libs && rm -f im-ti-et.la && ln -s ../im-ti-et.la im-ti-et.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f im-viqr.la && ln -s ../im-viqr.la im-viqr.la)

../../gtk/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 im-xim.la  im-am-et.la im-cedilla.la im-cyrillic-translit.la im-inuktitut.la im-ipa.la im-thai.la im-ti-er.la im-ti-et.la im-viqr.la  > gtk.immodules

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/gtk/.libs/lt-gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [gtk.immodules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules/input'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/work/gtk+-2.10.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  gtk+-2.10.13.ebuild, line 108:   Called die

!!! compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.13/temp/build.log'.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:
```

hat jemand eine idee?

----------

## think4urs11

siehe z.B. hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575655.html oder hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576894.html

und bitte immer brav code-tags verwenden wenn du Ausgaben postest, ich habe das oben gleich mal ausgebessert  :Smile: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0

das wars vielen Dank

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee. Lies mal weiter, irgendwo wird erklärt, warum das nicht gut ist.

An sich *sollte* ein revdep-rebuild -X reichen. Wenn da die Abhängigkeiten nicht stimmen, dann evtl mit nightmerge installieren. Dann werden die "kaputten" Pakete übersprungen und anschließend kann man die nochmal starten.

Tobi

----------

## CommanderHammilton

revdep-rebuild -X  habe ich gemacht sieht gut aus°^

Assigning packages to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

----------

## Finswimmer

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -X  habe ich gemacht sieht gut aus°^
> 
> Assigning packages to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

 

Ich denke das kommt aber daher, dass du den Link gesetzt hast.

Ich würde den Linke entfernen, dann revdep-rebuild -X starten, hoffen dass alles durchläuft. Wenn nicht per Hand den Rest mit Option -1 emergen und nur als allerletzten Notfall den Symlink nutzen..

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> 
> das wars vielen Dank

 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nee. Lies mal weiter, irgendwo wird erklärt, warum das nicht gut ist.

 

Genone hat es hier mal grob erklärt:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4202828.html#4202828

Tja CommanderHammilton,Du hast leider gerade einen blöden Zeitpunkt erwischt.Voller Elan und ohne größere Probleme installiert und beim ersten Update schon das Problem mit expat,welches übrigens auch gestandene Gentoo-User ein wenig ins schwitzen bringen kann.Aber Du schaffst das schon.  :Wink: 

Zur Not hier wieder melden.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
> 
> das wars vielen Dank 
> 
>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nee. Lies mal weiter, irgendwo wird erklärt, warum das nicht gut ist. 
> ...

 

hi , ich denke ich habe das schon mit lesen von diesem forum hinbekommen^^aber Gentoo ist trotz Problemchen wesentlich besser als Suse...

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Inte

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> Eine Frage, wie halte ich nun mein neues Gentoo System am besten UptoDate?

 Ich kann Dir nur das Paket app-portage/eix ans Herz legen. Damit schlägst Du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.Erste Fliege:Mittels eix-sync wird auch ein emerge --sync ausgeführt. Alle neuen Pakete bzw. Pakete von denen ein Update verfügbar ist werden farbig hervorgehoben aufgelistet. So hast Du eine prima Übersicht, ob etwas interessantes für Dich dabei ist.

Updates fahre ich nur, wenn eines meiner hauptsächlich genutzten Programme (z.B. Firefox, Transmission, Gajim, etc.) in einer neuen Version vorliegt. Frei nach der Devise "Never touch a running system.".  :Wink: 

Zum aktualisieren benutze ich immer emerge -avuDN world, überprüfe ob alle USE-Flags noch richtig sitzen und sag beherzt "y".

Zweite Fliege:eix ersetzt zukünftig Dein emerge -s $PAKETNAME. Da es eine eigene Datenbank anlegt ist es bei der Suche um ein vielfaches schneller als das abgrasen des Portage-Trees mit den Standardboardmitteln.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Lass doch einfach emerge --sync && emerge -Dupvl world als cronjob ausführen und schau Dir regelmäßig die Ausgabe an. Bei Bedarf kannst Du dann manuell updaten.

 Nur mal so am Rande ... warum machen eigentlich so viele ein emerge --sync via cronjob? Wenn Du kein Update machen willst, warum syncst (blöde Wortkonstruktion) Du dann?  :Rolling Eyes: 

PS.: Danke für das -l! Man lernt immer wieder was dazu.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ja, "vergessen" vergessen.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   Eine Frage, wie halte ich nun mein neues Gentoo System am besten UptoDate? Ich kann Dir nur das Paket app-portage/eix ans Herz legen. Damit schlägst Du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.Erste Fliege:Mittels eix-sync wird auch ein emerge --sync ausgeführt. Alle neuen Pakete bzw. Pakete von denen ein Update verfügbar ist werden farbig hervorgehoben aufgelistet. So hast Du eine prima Übersicht, ob etwas interessantes für Dich dabei ist.
> 
> Updates fahre ich nur, wenn eines meiner hauptsächlich genutzten Programme (z.B. Firefox, Transmission, Gajim, etc.) in einer neuen Version vorliegt. Frei nach der Devise "Never touch a running system.". 
> 
> Zum aktualisieren benutze ich immer emerge -avuDN world, überprüfe ob alle USE-Flags noch richtig sitzen und sag beherzt "y".
> ...

 

das app-portage/eix ist das so wirklich  besser als der klassische weg über emerge ?

das mit dem cronjob war so ne idee von mir, das ich eben automatisch immer das System uptodate halte

----------

## nikaya

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das app-portage/eix ist das so wirklich  besser als der klassische weg über emerge ?
> 
> 

 

Ja,teste es aus und sei begeistert.Ist schon ein quasi Standard unter Gentoo wenn es ums suchen im Portage-Tree geht.

----------

## Genone

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   
> 
> das app-portage/eix ist das so wirklich  besser als der klassische weg über emerge ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Solange es funktioniert   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   
> 
> das app-portage/eix ist das so wirklich  besser als der klassische weg über emerge ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ich werde es nun mal testen^  :Razz: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *nikaya wrote:*    *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   
> 
> das app-portage/eix ist das so wirklich  besser als der klassische weg über emerge ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Noch nie Probleme gehabt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Ich empfehle bei der Gelegenheit übrigens, ein 

```
echo "*" >> /etc/eix-sync.conf
```

. So synct eix-sync auch die overlays  :Wink: . (Alternativ kann man das "*" auch durch eine Liste von Overlays ersetzen (jedes auf einer Zeile)

----------

## think4urs11

Diskussion um 'ist ein tägliches syncen sinnvoll' abgetrennt

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich empfehle bei der Gelegenheit übrigens, ein 
> 
> ```
> echo "*" >> /etc/eix-sync.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Na, das ist ja mal ne gute Sache.

Andererseits, mein Anacron Eintrag macht beides sowieso einmal die Woche...  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

